# Wood for smoking



## Weaverspitbbq (Sep 9, 2019)

New to your site not to bbqin...Guess im lucky , i use wood ie mesquite, oak , pecan to bbq ..dont use charcoal  my 2 cents .... 
Chicken pork sausage love Pecan ...beef loves Oak .my prefrence...no one in a the site Welcomed me . So ill Welcome myself .  I have three straight run pits ..one offset that was gonna get thrown out.  Sear n smoke ..made the stack taller..on all my homebuilt  pits ..have an old Ducane gas grill use it for  rotisserie chicken ..given to me ..repaired it ....built a trailer pit ..fires 12 / 15 lb briskets at a time .. i read your post.. to see whats goin on ....


----------



## fivetricks (Sep 9, 2019)

I'd love to see pictures of some of your pits :-)

Welcome to the site by the way!


----------



## phatbac (Sep 9, 2019)

Welcome 
...pics of your pits would be great...
I have the equipment below in my signature...
Here is my main smoker...Lucy...












Lucy2



__ phatbac
__ Jul 28, 2018






Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Weaverspitbbq (Sep 9, 2019)

Vertical hot water heater tank as is the horizontal one


----------



## Weaverspitbbq (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Weaverspitbbq (Sep 9, 2019)

Pretty used oak n pecan


----------



## motolife313 (Sep 12, 2019)

U got 2 pages of people saying welcome to the site.


----------



## Weaverspitbbq (Sep 12, 2019)

Thank you all for the welcome...i appreciate it ..i build my pits for me and family  .out of necessity..........    Thank You all ..keep Smokin......From The Alamo....


----------



## kelbro (Sep 12, 2019)

Welcome. Good looking BBQ from the Alamo City. My favorite tamales come from downtown SA.


----------



## Weaverspitbbq (Sep 12, 2019)

I sold moms tamales in the 60's 35 cents a dozen ....tortilleria La Grande on Pleasanton rd at Huff ..damn good Tamales. Dos Hermanos o. Cupples at hwy 90....We are blessed ..Good Polish sausage ..they settled 50 miles south of san Antonio...Great Mexican food ...Good bbq ...burgers


----------



## Weaverspitbbq (Sep 12, 2019)

Thank you for the Welcome


----------



## Weaverspitbbq (Sep 12, 2019)

Old water heater pits made them ..when you grow up poor ..you make do ..nothing fancy just Good clean livin n bbq ..big trailer Pit in the back


----------

